# Indoor/Turf Snowboard parks?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Posting in the right forum might help you get more replies.

I know there's one at Copper Mountain in CO.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh crap, didnt notice i was in Outwear and Accessories, and thanks


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

liberty mtn in virginia 

https://www.liberty.edu/snowflex/


----------

